# Kirklees College & Old Huddersfield Royal Infirmary Dec 2015



## wappy (Dec 23, 2015)

The Hospital was founded in 1831 & by 1929 special feature available included Turkish, Russian & medicated baths & electro-medical department. The Infirmary was also approved for the treatment of Veneral Diseases 

The New Road Campus has been home to its various named College incarnations since the 1967 when the College paid £105,000 for the site. New buildings were opened in 1967 with the main block being opened in 1971. By 1978 they were 8,000 Students attending the college.

The site which now consists of 10 linked buildings totaling 342,000 sq/ft over a 6.1 Acre site, which includes the original Grade 2 listed Hospital buildings, with its impressive original sandstone columns identical to those on the nearby Huddersfield Railway Station. With the statue of Edward the VII now looking over the car park.

The College has recently moved into a new purpose build waterfront development for £70M which will welcome 20K Students.

The old site has been purchased by Oldham based Wiggett Construction Company for an undisclosed sum Suggestions for the site include a Supermarket, a Care or Medical Centre, with the final potion un-allocated. The local Lidl has confirmed it will move to the new location from its local Castlegate site.

The former hospital building has being used for psychological thriller Extremis, starring David O’Hara (Braveheart, The Departed, Luther), Isabelle Allen (Les Miserables), Neil Pearson (Drop the Dead Donkey); and 1980s singer Toyah Wilcox.

Black Work,a drama starring acclaimed actress Sheridan Smith, was filmed last Autumn partly in the hospital and in the town and in other parts of Yorkshire and Lincolnshire.

Also the drama Remember Me staring Michael Palin, Mark Addy and Julia Sawahla was partly filmed here where the buiding was transformed in to a hospital, care home and a police station as you can see on a few photos.

Anyway enough info hope you enjoy.


----------



## The Wombat (Dec 23, 2015)

Thats a nice set there. Good work


----------



## TheNarrator (Dec 24, 2015)

Great pictures! What's that device in the fourth picture?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Sidsdx1988 (Dec 24, 2015)

love it! some very 'evil within' type pictures!


----------



## wappy (Dec 24, 2015)

ive no idea mate there was a few things i couldnt explain


TheNarrator said:


> Great pictures! What's that device in the fourth picture?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Dec 24, 2015)

TheNarrator said:


> Great pictures! What's that device in the fourth picture



Part of an anatomical dummy - Used I think to train people to do chest compressions correctly. It appears from the rubber bulb that you could blow up an internal bladder, so as to get the correct 'feel' in the chest area.


----------



## Bremners_Ghost (Dec 24, 2015)

Good stuff Wappy, the yellow roon is a great pic, can't wait to explore it


----------



## wappy (Dec 24, 2015)

i think he was on about the other thing with the clock thing on it iam not sure


Dirus_Strictus said:


> Part of an anatomical dummy - Used I think to train people to do chest compressions correctly. It appears from the rubber bulb that you could blow up an internal bladder, so as to get the correct 'feel' in the chest area.


----------



## wappy (Dec 24, 2015)

theres more pics on my flickr dont want to bore evereyone with them lol


----------



## SlimJim (Dec 24, 2015)

Grotty looking place. Well captured


----------



## smiler (Dec 24, 2015)

That is Nicely Done, a checkerboard floor! I haven't seen one in yonks, the piece of kit with a gauge attached, could be for creating a vacuum, just a guess, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## Sam Haltin (Dec 24, 2015)

Interesting write-up and good photos. Well done.


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 26, 2015)

Wow what a place! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## HughieD (Dec 27, 2015)

Great set Wappy....you got a new camera?


----------



## wappy (Dec 27, 2015)

HughieD said:


> Great set Wappy....you got a new camera?


well had it about a month now


----------



## wappy (Jan 2, 2016)

just added few more from a revisit other day if you live localish its well worth a visit before its gone


----------



## Lavino (Jan 2, 2016)

Good stuff mr wappy


----------

